

Our little indie game just got featured on AppStore homepage in 119 Countries - duplikey

Today we released the version 4 of our game Dengen Chronicles (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.dengenchronicles.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;109863709960&#x2F;play-your-saga-with-the-awesome-dengen-4)<p>Apple featured us on AppStore homepage in 119 Countries.<p>It&#x27;s simply amazing :)<p>Our server went down for so much traffic but... still amazing &lt;3
======
opless
How did you manage to trigger getting featured?

